# Bought a Book from Kboards' Author Recently? - List it here.



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I've been picking up 2 to 3 new eBooks per day, just based on exposure from signatures or posts in this forum and even from the KB Featured Book ad, up top.

Just today, I bought -

Wool Omnibus, Hugh Howey (Audible) 
The Forever Girl, Rebecca Hamilton, et al

There's more from yesterday and the past few day...but I need to check my Kindle library.

Oh my... worse than I thought 
 

All of these titles purchased since joining Kboards.

Ragged Souls, Ernesto San Giacomo (Indie, not sure if on kboards)
The Pirates of Sufiro, David Lee Summers
The Inventor's Son, SB James
Pan Galactic Blog, Volan Putnic
Floshover, Annie Bellet
The Hawk and his Boy, Christopher Bunn
Disturbed Fate, Kia Zi Shiru
Ehncanted Secrets, Kristen Middleton
High Witch, Mona Hanna
Season of the Moon, SM Reine
Sky Hunter, Chris Reher
Ragged Souls, Ernesto San Giacomo
Cat Walk Diaries, Sofia Mansfield


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

PatriceFitz Running was the latest.
Otherwise too many to list.


----------



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> PatriceFitz Running was the latest.
> Otherwise too many to list.


Too many to list? Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I've picked up a couple of them. I tend to look at stuff people post and then think, I wonder how that person writes, and then next thing you know I'm buying yet another book.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I have:

Breakers by Edward Robertson
See Through Me by Sera Bright
Her Mad Hatter by Marie Hall
Yank by Selena Kitt

I have at least ten others, but they're not coming to me right now and my kindle's dead.


----------



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

Duane Gundrum said:


> I've picked up a couple of them. I tend to look at stuff people post and then think, I wonder how that person writes, and then next thing you know I'm buying yet another book.


Exactly - me too, either that - or the cover got me, or the subject, or the promise of steamy . . . (you get the idea)


----------



## grheliz (Oct 29, 2013)

Maggie Dana's Timber Ridge Rider books.

Catherine Lea's thriller, The Candidate's Daughter.

And others.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I picked up  Breakers by Edward Robertson for my fiance while we were on holiday. He really enjoyed it.

The Southwind Knights - B.E.Priest (Ronny) 

Terah Edun - Sworn to Conflict 

I don't think she's on Kboards, but is indie - Morgan Rice - the first 4 books in the Sorcerer's Ring series. I've been in a YA fantasy phase recently! 

I know I've got some more on my kindle that I've not got round to reading yet. A couple by S.M. Reine.

This is a nice thread by the way. A good way to share the love.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

I found a few new sci-fi authors I like while browsing Amazon for members' eBooks:

Hard Luck Hank: Screw the Galaxy, by Steven Campbell
Sky Hunter, by Chris Reher
A few eBooks in the Breakers series, by Edward W. Robertson.
And from a self-published author who isn't a member of KBoards:  The Atlantis Gene, by A.G. Riddle


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

_Irradiated _by S Elliott Brandis: YA dystopian set in Brisbane
_The Edge of the Woods_ by Ceinwen Langley: YA fantasy with plucky heroine taking on the patriarchy

Both Aussie authors with their debut novel


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

My day job's been a bit too busy this year to do a lot of reading, but of what little I have read, much of it came from KB.

Let's see...

Hard Luck Hank: Screw the Galaxy (Steven Campbell)
I, Zombie (Hugh Howey)
The Forever Girl (Rebecca Hamilton)
Fairies & Fireflies (Becca Price)
Kick (John L. Monk)
Magic of Thieves (C. Greenwood)
Crash Wagon: Family Ties (Jason Eric Pryor)
Glimpse (Steven Whibley)
Relic (Steven Whibley)
The Race (Janet Hurst-Nicholson)

There were more, but I can't find them right now.

Yup, everything from little kids' books to hardcore horror.
Admittedly, some of them I only read because I got them during free promos, but I bought most of them and enjoyed all of them.
My next read will probably be the next Hard Luck Hank book, and after that, more from the KB sigs.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought the second book in Edward Robertson's Breakers while in the airport in Zurich recently.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Called by Robert Crane
Breakers by Ed Robertson
Descent series by SM Reine
I Bring The Fire series by C. Gockel
Firebrand by RM Prioleau
Second Stone by Kelly Walker
Seven Years by Dannika Dark
Stardust by Mimi Strong
Shifted Perspective by J. Bridger
Magic Of Thieves by C. Greenwood

Probably a whole host of others I'm forgetting


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Wansit said:


> Called by Robert Crane
> Breakers by Ed Robertson
> Descent series by SM Reine
> I Bring The Fire series by C. Gockel
> ...


How funny! We must have very similar taste, I've read all of those except one! (Goes off to find it)

Seriously though, apart from a couple of trad authors that I really like, I buy ALL my books from here and from ebooksoda emails. I love clicking the links in peoples signatures, often for no good reason except that their post made me laugh or that I liked the cover or a random title. You find pure gold that way


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know . . . for this to be useful for people who are looking for something good to read, and want to support kboards authors, it would be really helpful if you didn't just _list_ the books, but provided links (use our handy dandy Link Maker and, especially if you really liked 'em, say why. 

I'm not likely to go search out a book based solely on the title.
Am more likely to click through to a link, especially if it has the book cover.
Am most likely to click through if there's a line saying why it's worth reading the thing.

Just sayin'


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Marina Finlayson said:


> _Irradiated _by S Elliott Brandis: YA dystopian set in Brisbane
> _The Edge of the Woods_ by Ceinwen Langley: YA fantasy with plucky heroine taking on the patriarchy
> 
> Both Aussie authors with their debut novel


Thanks, Marina!

Have you started to read it yet? It features young adults, but it certainly isn't 'young adult'.

I'm planning on reading Ceinwen's novel, too.

Right now I'm reading 'Convergence' by Michael Hicks, who's a kboarder. Its kind of like 'blade runner' meets 'the man in the high castle' meets 'necromancer'. He's a strong writer with a billion great ideas.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2014)

The latest book I bought by a KBoards' author is by Ed Robinson:

Leap of Faith: Quit Your Job and Live on a Boat 
http://www.amazon.com/Leap-Faith-Quit-Your-Live-ebook/dp/B00F3PE5W6


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I shop sigs often, but the last set I bought was:



Fun series targeted a younger audience.


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

Geez...  I loaned out my Kindle to my mother in law, so off the top of my head...

Song of Dragons Trilogy - Daniel Arenson
Moth - Daniel Arenson
Breakers - Ed Robertson
Magic of Thieves - C. Greenwood

Oh my goodness, I know there's more... From what you can tell, I really only read sci-fi/fantasy, but I'm going to make an effort to step out of my box for my fellow indies. 

-Craig


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know . . . for this to be useful for people who are looking for something good to read, and want to support kboards authors, it would be really helpful if you didn't just _list_ the books, but provided links (use our handy dandy Link Maker and, especially if you really liked 'em, say why.
> 
> I'm not likely to go search out a book based solely on the title.
> Am more likely to click through to a link, especially if it has the book cover.
> ...


Yes! What Ann said.... PLEASE


----------



## Christine Reyes (Mar 20, 2013)

I picked up Irradiated by S. Elliot Brandis a few days ago. Planning to read through it during the five hours of travel I have to get through today.

I've bought a lot of other Kboard books. I've noticed that, when I see a book I'm interested in on here, I'll make a note to check it out and then never follow through. But once one of those books comes up in a Bookbub, I buy it almost immediately.


----------



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know . . . for this to be useful for people who are looking for something good to read, and want to support kboards authors, it would be really helpful if you didn't just _list_ the books, but provided links (use our handy dandy Link Maker and, especially if you really liked 'em, say why.
> 
> I'm not likely to go search out a book based solely on the title.
> Am more likely to click through to a link, especially if it has the book cover.
> ...


Yes, I've been slowly going back through my OP and using MODIFY to add links/images to my post - anyone can do that (I'm off to add some more...)


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

S. Elliot Brandis said:


> Thanks, Marina!
> 
> Have you started to read it yet? It features young adults, but it certainly isn't 'young adult'.
> 
> ...


Irradiated is on my TBR. The cover is gorgeous!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know . . . for this to be useful for people who are looking for something good to read, and want to support kboards authors, it would be really helpful if you didn't just _list_ the books, but provided links (use our handy dandy Link Maker and, especially if you really liked 'em, say why.
> 
> I'm not likely to go search out a book based solely on the title.
> Am more likely to click through to a link, especially if it has the book cover.
> ...


Someday, people, you will find me in Ann's reading list. Oh, yes, that day will come!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Heck yes! I'm discovering all sorts of great writers here.

But even better, I've gotten a few before they were published through beta-reading.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

My latest was Ghost No More by CeeCee James. This book will so grip you that its difficult to remember it's a true story. My first was Wool by Hugh Howey. I don't normally read sci-fi, but curiosity got the best of me after reading his numerous posts and mentions here. I was hooked from the beginning by his skillful writing. In between those two were so many. A few I recall were The Last Single Girl, Misisipi, Stardust, Damaged... I can't remember more right off hand. I'm currently reading Mail-Order Kid: An Orphan Train Rider's Story by Marilyn Coffey. I don't know if she's a K-Boarder, but she is an Indie.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

I just checked GoodReads, and for the last 6 months, most of the books I've read have been indie.

The ones I'd recommend are:

   (unsurprisingly) Hugh's Wool series - interesting, page-turney post-apocalyptic scenarios

    More Silo Sagas: Ann Christy's Silo 49 - well-written with a great plot; Patrice Fitzgerald's Karma collection - great characterisation although mostly in first-person present tense which I discovered I'm not so keen on. Currently reading Silo Submerged, not sure if W.J.Davies is on kBoards. Have read the first part which was pretty good. Next on the TBR list is Jason Gurley's Greatfall, which I read the sample of and seems darker but really good!

 Late last year I read Konrath's 'Whiskey Sour' which was a really enjoyable crime story

 Next-but-one on the TBR list is Rosalind James' romance 'Just This Once' which I'm looking forward to since it's set in New Zealand, as is part of my current WIP.

Not a lot of variety, but I've been immersing myself in the Silo world as I'm thinking of writing a Silo story next.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

Just finished Terah Edun's 'Sworn' series. Ready for another one!


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

I got Howey's Silo Saga before I joined Kboards, but I got the Sand Omnibus when I was alerted to the promo price a few weeks back. 

I've also picked up books from SM Reine, Ed Robertson, Endi Webb, and several others. If I see something that looks interesting and is in my budget, I usually snap it up.

(I also know several people from Kboards have picked up Echoes, and once again, I'd like to thank you all for your support.  )


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Therin,

I read Echoes and really liked it. I would highly recommend it to anyone looking for a different, cool, futuristic story.

I've read a bunch more and I'll take a look and add to this post soon.

Thanks


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

One of the coolest moments of my life was when I first arrived at the KBoards Writers' Cafe two-and-a-half years ago. I'd had my Kindle for six months and had downloaded 500 free books. It turned out almost all of them were written by KBoarders, and I kept gasping when I recognized all of your names in signatures!

My biggest squee moment was when I met David Kazzie here, author of _The Jackpot_. It's so good, it rivals all the 'literature' I used to teach in high-school English classes.



"It hasn't been a very good day for attorney Samantha Khouri. She's been passed over for partner at her law firm, she's coming down with the flu, and she's just learned that her parents' business is teetering on the brink of failure.

But when she discovers that her financially desperate boss has stolen their new client's gigantic winning lottery ticket, she realizes her day is just getting started."


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Micah Ackerman said:


> Therin,
> 
> I read Echoes and really liked it. I would highly recommend it to anyone looking for a different, cool, futuristic story.


Thanks, Micah!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I saw a thread one day that JA Konrath would be hosting a chat on advertising.  I figured I would run in,  say I love your books and run back out.  
Didn't quite work out that way.  2 and a half hours later, I finally left the chat.  They wanted my opinions on e-mail advertising.
Now how do I get out of this rabbit hole?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know . . . for this to be useful for people who are looking for something good to read, and want to support kboards authors, it would be really helpful if you didn't just _list_ the books, but provided links (use our handy dandy Link Maker and, especially if you really liked 'em, say why.
> 
> I'm not likely to go search out a book based solely on the title.
> Am more likely to click through to a link, especially if it has the book cover.
> ...


Actually, I think this thread would be most useful in the Book Corner, where people go to discuss books they read.


----------



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

telracs said:


> Actually, I think this thread would be most useful in the Book Corner, where people go to discuss books they read.


I see your point, but to my mind, this is more a thread about authors in the Writers' Cafe and how posts from and interactions with authors specifically in this forum are impacting our book buying/downloading decisions on a daily basis. It's different than a simple, 'what are you reading' - let's talk about the book thread.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Arrington Flynn said:


> I see your point, but to my mind, this is more a thread about authors in the Writers' Cafe and how posts from and interactions with authors specifically in this forum are impacting our book buying/downloading decisions on a daily basis. It's different than a simple, 'what are you reading' - let's talk about the book thread.


your thread title says list a book you bought...

even if you're asking if people support kb authors, you're title didn't say, did you download a book to help an author.

Authors are readers, so asking if they bought a book should be where readers interact.

If you want to know if people bought YOUR book to see if it impacts your sales, even that should be asked of readers (and that would go in the book bazaar).

Also, please note that a number of people who post in the Writers Cafe are NOT authors, so if you're trying to get answers from just authors, you're not getting that here.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I've gotten so many since I joined last year, but most recently I've downloaded (and I have a nook, so use B&N unless you're select, which doesn't stop me from buying, but it takes me longer to get to because I have to fire up Calibre to convert or - yuck - read on my computer):

The Tube Riders by Chris Ward
Morna's Legacy box set (I think Bethany Claire posts here)
Compelled - V.J. Chambers box set (super excited about this one)
Into the Vampire City by Phil Tucker
I Bring the Fire By C. Gockel
Sworn to Raise by Teruh Edun
The Flirting Games by Stella Wilkinson

and a whole load from SM Reine. There are so many more, these were just the most recent. I can't wait to have more time to read this summer!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking at my Kindle, here are some of my last purchases from Kboarders (or people I'm pretty sure are Kboarders, my memory kinda stinks):

    

    

    

But there are sooooo many more. Dozens and dozens.

I think I have a self-control problem...

ETA: I just read through the thread and found that a lot of people have mentioned picking up my books. Thank you guys!


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

S. Elliot Brandis said:


> Right now I'm reading 'Convergence' by Michael Hicks, who's a kboarder. Its kind of like 'blade runner' meets 'the man in the high castle' meets 'necromancer'. He's a strong writer with a billion great ideas.


High praise indeed - I will happily take comparisons to PKD! Thank you so much, Elliot; it's too kind.

I just finished Irradiated and it was fantastic. Brief review up on my blog and cross-posted to Goodreads. A briefer version just went live at Amazon since it would not allow my original post to go through for reasons apparently only understood to Amazon. Ah well. Hopefully it helps! Again, it was an awesome read. I cannot wait to see how the story continues in Degenerated. Well done!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Christine Reyes said:


> I picked up Irradiated by S. Elliot Brandis a few days ago. Planning to read through it during the five hours of travel I have to get through today.


Can't wait to hear what you think!



sarahdalton said:


> Irradiated is on my TBR. The cover is gorgeous!


Jason Gurley deserved all credit for the cover--he's a bit of a wizard. He created six different concept covers for Irradiated, and the one we went with was both of our favourites (though, probably the riskiest choice).



mphicks said:


> High praise indeed - I will happily take comparisons to PKD! Thank you so much, Elliot; it's too kind.
> 
> I just finished Irradiated and it was fantastic. Brief review up on my blog and cross-posted to Goodreads. A briefer version just went live at Amazon since it would not allow my original post to go through for reasons apparently only understood to Amazon. Ah well. Hopefully it helps! Again, it was an awesome read. I cannot wait to see how the story continues in Degenerated. Well done!


Your review is superb, Mike. Really glad you liked it.

I love a bit of PKD--well, his stuff in the sixties. He kind of took too many drugs and started going a bit loopy. Though, I intentionally said 'Blade Running' and not 'Do Androids Dream...' as it reminds me more of the movie than the novel it's based on. It's funny, but I can tell when reading your book that you've read a lot of great science fiction.


----------



## 57280 (Feb 20, 2012)

I buy many. I believe in supporting Indies, especially short fiction writers.

My latest:



and



(Just checked--ACHE now perma-free!)


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

S. Elliot Brandis said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think!
> 
> Jason Gurley deserved all credit for the cover--he's a bit of a wizard. He created six different concept covers for Irradiated, and the one we went with was both of our favourites (though, probably the riskiest choice).
> 
> ...


I'm really not as well-read in sci-fi as I should be, frankly. I always kind of thought that was a bit of a weakness is my own reading habits, and I need to correct it. I think I've kind of absorbed a lot of the genre by proxy, through movies/TV, or other authors who were influenced by the scifi greats, but I definitely need to brush up on the authors in this field. Good call on Blade Runner though; it was certainly an influence and one of my favorite movies. Glad you're enjoying the work.


----------



## David Kazzie (Sep 16, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> One of the coolest moments of my life was when I first arrived at the KBoards Writers' Cafe two-and-a-half years ago. I'd had my Kindle for six months and had downloaded 500 free books. It turned out almost all of them were written by KBoarders, and I kept gasping when I recognized all of your names in signatures!
> 
> My biggest squee moment was when I met David Kazzie here, author of _The Jackpot_. It's so good, it rivals all the 'literature' I used to teach in high-school English classes.
> 
> ...


Few things have made me as happy as this post. Thanks Cherise!


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

SM Reine, Dannika Dark, Deanna Chase, Kate Danely, Rachel Aukes, Jolie Du Pre, (The previous 2 write zombies and I'm a huge fan of zombie anything) Hugh Howey, Jana DeLeon, HM Ward... yeah, I pretty much go nuts.  There are many more I'm looking into for future buys.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2014)

mariehallwrites said:


> SM Reine, Dannika Dark, Deanna Chase, Kate Danely, Rachel Aukes, Jolie Du Pre, (The previous 2 write zombies and I'm a huge fan of zombie anything) Hugh Howey, Jana DeLeon, HM Ward... yeah, I pretty much go nuts.  There are many more I'm looking into for future buys.


Thanks!


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

The last one I picked up was Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry: A Wizard's Guide to Survival in a World Where People Want to Kill You and Take Your Stuff, by Joseph J. Bailey. It's a quick read and pretty funny, but I also found it instructive for any future work I planned to do involving magic, as it took a pretty good look at what sorts of consequences arise from a world where just about anything is possible--well beyond the typical fire & ice clichés. Highly recommended for anyone looking to break out of a rut when writing magic.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I recently bought a box set of books by a group of authors, and the first one I started to read was  by SM Reine.

This is how good this book is: about 1/3 into it, I bought the single title at full price, despite the fact I already had it in the set, because I want to be able to find it easily when I read it again.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday I downloaded Kate Danley's A Spirited Manor. In the past Kate kindly gave me a lot of help (i.e. wrote!) the blurb for Strictly Murder.

I've also bought, and adored, all of Estelle Ryan's excellent Genevieve Lenard series, working my way through them from _The Gauguin Connection _ onwards.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

What an awesome thread! I've been purchasing books - both paid and free - from KBoard signatures and discussions for years.  My most recent list is long. I'm going to break it up into several posts and try to include links through the Link-Maker. (Not sure I can post the entire list in one day.) Here goes:

The Snarls by Becca Price:


Looking through Lace by Ruth Nestvold:
Looking Through Lace

Dragon Time and Other Stories by Ruth Nestvold:


Irradiated by S. Elliot Brandis:


Bloom by Hank Garner:


Fire & Ice (Icefire Trilogy) by Patty Jansen:


Watcher's Web (Return of the Aghyrians) by Patty Jansen:


Wool - Omnibus Edition by Hugh Howey:


Shift - Omnibus Edition by Hugh Howey:


Dust (Silo Saga) by Hugh Howey:


The Dark Age: A Short Story by Jason Gurley:


Silo Saga: Greatfall: The Complete Silo Novel by Jason Gurley:


Silo Saga: Recoil by Paul B. Kohler:


Linear Shift, Part 1 by Paul B. Kohler:


Last Walk: a Silo story by Patrice Fitzgerald:


The Sky Used to be Blue: a Silo story (Karma) by Patrice Fitzgerald:


Rising Up: a Silo story by Patrice Fitzgerald:


Karma of the Silo: the Collection (Karma Omnibus) by Patrice Fitzgerald:


Deep Justice: a Silo story (Karma) by Patrice Fitzgerald:


Silo Saga: SILO SECRETS: Daniel by Patrice Fitzgerald:


Cleaning Up: a Silo story (Karma) by Patrice Fitzgerald:


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Heaven is a Place on Earth by Graham Storrs

Another Post-apocalyptic story about Brisbane. What is it about Brisbane that makes perfectly good people want to destroy it?


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, cool - my last post seemed to work. This is kinda fun.  Here are more of my recent purchases and free downloads:

Dreams of the Compass Rose by Vera Nazarian:


Lore of Rainbow by Vera Nazarian:


Cobweb Bride: The Complete Trilogy: (3-Book Boxed Set) by Vera Nazarian:


Larkspur: A Necromancer's Romance (Larkspur Series, vol.1; Clandestina) by V. M. Jaskiernia:


Crossing Life Lines by Rachel Dove - indie, not sure she's on KBoards:


The Memory of a Salt Shaker by Bernard M. Cox - indie, not sure he's on KBoards:


Sky Hunter (Targon Tales 1) by Chris Reher:


Kakri: A Birthright Secrets Story by Tiffany Cherney:


A Girl and Her Monster (Rune Breaker) by Landon Porter:


Night of the Purple Moon (The Toucan Trilogy) by Scott Cramer:


Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry - A Wizard's Guide to Survival in a World Where People Want to Kill You and Take Your Stuff (Exceptional Advice for Adventurers Everywhere (EA'AE)) by Joseph J. Bailey:


Bear Heart (Klawdia, Book #1) by K. J. Colt:


Wild-born (Psionic Pentalogy) by Adrian Howell:


An Odd Quartet by Michael Brookes:


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

All the time. And I find such great reads here.

this is where i discovered 

and anything by LK Rigel and KC May and so many more

I *think* my last purchase was  but I've truly oneclicked so much this last week, I don't remember.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I dont know if many of you do this, but when I get something on Amazon it offers you to share what you bought.  I usually opt to tweet the book I just downloaded. It takes about a second to do.

Twitter send me emails with a round up of the interest in my tweets and a lot of the books I tweet have had the link clicked on twenty to thirty times by people who have read the tweet.

That's twenty to thirty more potential sales for the writer that day.

It would be so lovely if everyone could try to do this to help other authors...


----------



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

Star Fish said:


> I dont know if many of you do this, but when I get something on Amazon it offers you to share what you bought. I usually opt to tweet the book I just downloaded. It takes about a second to do.
> 
> Twitter send me emails with a round up of the interest in my tweets and a lot of the books I tweet have had the link clicked on twenty to thirty times by people who have read the tweet.
> 
> ...


I've done that a few times.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Star Fish said:


> I dont know if many of you do this, but when I get something on Amazon it offers you to share what you bought. I usually opt to tweet the book I just downloaded. It takes about a second to do.
> 
> Twitter send me emails with a round up of the interest in my tweets and a lot of the books I tweet have had the link clicked on twenty to thirty times by people who have read the tweet.
> 
> ...


I agree. I usually do this and have it post to FB which automatically goes out to Twitter too.

I've lost count of how many books I've bought from here&#8230;.so many.

Some of the recent ones, Witch Hunt, by S.M. Reine http://www.amazon.com/Witch-Hunt-Fantasy-Mystery-Preternatural-ebook/dp/B00I9IM9MW/ref=la_B004Y577GM_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401030317&sr=1-1

Fallen Palm, by Wayne Stinnett http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Palm-Jesse-McDermitt-novel-ebook/dp/B00G1PODH4/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401030483&sr=1-1&keywords=fallen+palm

Shine Not Burn by Elle Casey (and at least 3 others of hers) http://www.amazon.com/Shine-Not-Burn-Elle-Casey-ebook/dp/B00DCCRA38/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401030668&sr=1-2-fkmr1&keywords=shine+don%27t+burn+elle+casey

Wool, Hugh Howey http://www.amazon.com/Wool-Omnibus-Silo-Saga-ebook/dp/B0071XO8RA/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401030738&sr=1-1&keywords=wool+hugh+howey

So many more...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Star Fish said:


> I dont know if many of you do this, but when I get something on Amazon it offers you to share what you bought. I usually opt to tweet the book I just downloaded. It takes about a second to do.
> 
> Twitter send me emails with a round up of the interest in my tweets and a lot of the books I tweet have had the link clicked on twenty to thirty times by people who have read the tweet.
> 
> ...


See, it doesn't make sense to me to share when I buy a book. What I want to do is share when I've finished it.

Used to be you could do that easily from the kindle device. Now it goes through GR and never does end up on my FB page except in some obscure 'books I've read' section. 

When I could post it to the news feed automatically, I could put a star rating and then next time I'd go to FB on the 'puter, I would comment about why I rated it the way I did. As it is now, I'm just not going to bother to post on FB unless I thought it was really really really good. And I really don't use GR at all.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Star Fish said:


> Twitter send me emails with a round up of the interest in my tweets and a lot of the books I tweet have had the link clicked on twenty to thirty times by people who have read the tweet.


How do you get Twitter to provide a round up of interest in your tweets?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ゴジラ said:


> I think I have a self-control problem...


Maybe you're just a promiscuous buyer


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Maybe you're just a promiscuous buyer


*eyebrow waggles*


----------



## Geoff North (Apr 2, 2011)

Some recent KB/WC books I've purchased and enjoyed. This thread has made me realize I have reviews to post!

1. The Emperor's Edge Collection by Lindsay Buroker
2. Anything WOOL related by Hugh Howey
3. Death Mark Episodes #1,2,3 by Kelly Ferguson
4. The Dead Years by Jeff Olah

There are a lot more but I'm not too sure if they're here anymore.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

My most recent was Andrew Lawson's Casanova translation.    But I've bought several dozen at this point.


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

I've taken to tweeting when I am reading an indie author, with a little note where I mention the author's twitter handle as well, so both my followers and theirs see the message. Did this when I read I Bring The Fire by C. Gockel (http://www.amazon.com/Bring-Fire-Part-Wolves-Story-ebook/dp/B008UUIGB2).


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Too many to list, but a few authors from this week:

Patrice Fitzgerald
Rosalind James
Jason Gurley
Michael Bunker


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a ton that I haven't gotten around to reading yet.  Lately my reading has mostly been submissions or beta reads.  However, when I do purchase a book - I absolutely send it out in a tweet.  

I have 168 books on my kindle and I've only gotten through 16 of them.  I have SM Rein and Bella Andre as the next ones I want to read.  Vacation is coming, so lots of beach read materials!


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's what I've bought by WC authors. Most recently:

The King's Ward by Chris Northern
Raining Men and Corpses by Anne R. Tan
Autumn in the City of Angels by Kirby Howell
Twisted by Holly Hook
Fairies & Fireflies by Becca Price
At Any Price by Brenna Aubrey
Hot Property by Susanne O'Leary
Stardust by Mimi Strong
A bunch of Elle Casey books, including Shine, Not Burn
Wings of Shadows by Anna Kyss
Open Minds by Susan Kaye Quinn
Every A Modern Witch series book by Debora Geary


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome, I enjoyed it. Waiting for the next installment.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Marilyn Peake said:


> OK, cool - my last post seemed to work. This is kinda fun.  Here are more of my recent purchases and free downloads:
> 
> Dreams of the Compass Rose by Vera Nazarian:
> 
> ...


The thread clearly says 'bought' a book. Bear heart is my free book so it doesn't count. Now feel guilty and go buy one of my books.

I'm kidding!! I'm thrilled I even got a mention.

*slithers back into hole*


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Off the top of my head, here's a few. I mostly get lots of freebies -- all genres. (And thanks to everyone who mentioned one of my books.)


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

I just bought these two from the Australian kindle store (no freebies there!) and I can't wait to get stuck into them as soon as I find my iPad charger.

 

And I'm planning to buy C. Greenwood's when I have the time to get into a series.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Ceinwen L. said:


> I just bought these two from the Australian kindle store (no freebies there!) and I can't wait to get stuck into them as soon as I find my iPad charger.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm planning to buy C. Greenwood's when I have the time to get into a series.


There SO are freebies on the Aussie Kindle store. I have three


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Too many to list. I think 90% of my Kindle books are by KBers.

My most recent purchases:









Rue


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Patty Jansen said:


> There SO are freebies on the Aussie Kindle store. I have three


Haha KJ's isn't free in the Australian store, but good to know! Yours are also on my TBR list.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I have from so many authors here, without going through my Kindle I know I have books from H M Ward, Deanna Roy, Mimi Strong, Hugh Howey, Russell Blake, Patty Jansen, SM Reine, Elle Casey, and loads more. I love looking at everyone's covers in their signatures too, I read so many genres and there are some gorgeous covers out there for all kinds of books.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Philip Gibson said:


> How do you get Twitter to provide a round up of interest in your tweets?


I dont know, sorry. They just do. It comes with my email notifications. Maybe someone more tech savvy than me will know?


----------



## books_mb (Oct 29, 2013)

I read this one recently and saw the author around here. Absolutely worth the read. Well-written, great explanations, nice choice of topics.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

*checks Kobo*

Here is another one:


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Star Fish said:


> I dont know, sorry. They just do. It comes with my email notifications. Maybe someone more tech savvy than me will know?


Assuming you mean Twitter's own email notifications, go here -> https://twitter.com/settings/notifications


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

KJCOLT said:


> The thread clearly says 'bought' a book. Bear heart is my free book so it doesn't count. Now feel guilty and go buy one of my books.
> 
> I'm kidding!! I'm thrilled I even got a mention.
> 
> *slithers back into hole*


LOL. I just looked through my recent pages of eBooks on my Kindle. I totally didn't look up which ones I paid for and which ones were free. Seriously, though, I no longer download a free Kindle eBook unless it looks really good because there are so many free eBooks, I could never read all of them. As it is, I'm hundreds of books behind in reading. Hope that helps.


----------



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

Just picked up:

Binary Cycle Disruption - WJ Davies


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

I've bought plenty, adding them to my insane backlog


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

mariehallwrites said:


> You're welcome, I enjoyed it. Waiting for the next installment.


June for book two! Thank you very much for reading book one.


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Bought two more yesterday, plan on having a Kboards reading fest next week


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Anwen Stiles said:


> I've Fallen and There's a Tentacle in My Butt, Collection by Edward Naughty. Well honestly. I don't know who could read that title and not laugh. Best erotica title ever, IMO.


How come nobody told me about this modern classic? 

I could write a list but I'm worried I'll miss someone off. Also, I don't get a lot of time to read so have started many but not always finished them. However, the majority of the books I buy these days are by Kboarders.


----------

